# Shout out



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to give a friendly shout out to all of you that clean drains for a living, or frequently. I recently purchased a Ridgid auto spin drain cleaner to for doing small jobs. 1 the things a piece of crap, 2 it has failed to clean out two consecutive kitchen plugs (both new pvc) 3 my hats off to you guy's. :thumbup: Drain cleaning is more work then I imagined.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you expect, the auto-spin is a piece of junk DIYer tool, only a slight step above a bottle of draino.:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stop insulting the Draino.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

No way around it- if you're gonna clean drains successfully, you're gonna have to drop some serious dough on equipment.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

a coat hanger is better than the auto spin.
Like Colgar said. if you are going to clean drains. be prepared to spend the money on equipment. Be prepared to bust your Arse.

I will say at the bare bones you will need. 

k-39 with two drums ( 5/16 and 3/8 cable) good for up 2 inch. They say 2 and a half but no.

K-380 or spartan 100. 

k-7500. or the likes.

basicaly the best brands out there are Spartan and Ridgid. Gorlitz is also good.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm impressed everytime I deal with drain cleaners.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll say a K-3500 with 3 drums loaded with 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" cables.

And a K-7500 I run mine with 11/16" cable...


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

service guy said:


> What do you expect, the auto-spin is a piece of junk DIYer tool, only a slight step above a bottle of draino.:laughing:


That's no joke! I don't want to sound sexist but the pretty, nicely dressed woman on the box snaking a lav drain should have been a huge give away. I can't return it either. Although after a job this morning I was pretty sure I'd find away. I'm over it now. So lets say all I wanted to do was 1 1/2"-2" drains. I'd like to own just one machine, $500? Or more? Auto spin:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

If you want an inexpensive machine that will do 1 1/2 - 2" then you might try a gorlitz 250/380 you can put 3/8" in one drum and 1/4" in the other for tub and showers through the trap. I think they go for under $800 plus the cable.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

western drain supply sells the gorlitz cheaper than gorlitz does.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, you should have let me know. I would have sold you my auto-spin for a sweet deal.  My old boss bought one thinking it'd be cool and gave it to me to try out. I think I used it one time and went right back to my General Super Vee. It's been sitting in my storage unit for a few years.





Paul


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Alright I wasn't going to tell this story out of humiliation but here goes...I take my Ridgid Auto crap to a call for a plugged kitchen drain. The HO had run a bunch of salmon and pasta down the disposal and plugged it up. I run it through 4-5 times, I'm feeling something so I figure it's doing something. I put it back together run water and it's still plugged. Snake again. Still plugged. I go down to the mechanical room and shake the 2" stack, full of water, hmm. I tell the HO and she say's "but I've been running the washing machine and that's just fine. The kitchen waste runs about 7' then ties into a 2" wye combo that serves the washing maching stand pipe. So I run the laundry, drains perfect. Reason water was in the pipe was because it was back pitched the last 3'. So......The stop up is at the 1 1/2 bushing in the 2" wye. I snake the kitchen again, a lot. Still plugged. Now I'm pissed and ready to tell her to call Roto Rooter. Here's where things go bad. I try one last thing. I fill the kit sink about a quarter way with hot water and hit the disposal. TA DA! The pressure from 1 gallon of water and a running disposal does the job an auto spin can't! Well, When it drained what it really did was push the salmon pasta through the the 2" wye past the laundry stand pipe and stopped again. Here I am running hot water and running the disposal again as sewage is coming up through the stand pipe all over the HO's laundry room floor. She noticed itI'm in a mad panic to clean the pasta salmon as the plug lets go, BLOOP BLOOP. There are plumbing gods, they were up there laughin their asses off saying, "Alright this poor guy's had enough, pull the plug." I was so embarrassed and felt awful about it. Well, fixed her drain F.U. AUTO SPIN! Go easy guys.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

put it on ebay. breid.......................:rockon:


----------

